# طلب كتاب Mechatronics for the Evil Genius



## saedafga (12 يونيو 2009)

كتاب تعليمي ممتع

الرجاء المساعدة إن أمكن 
الكتاب عبارة عن package التفاصيل الكاملة:
Mechatronics for the Evil Genius: 25 Build-it-Yourself Projects (Paperback)
Paperback: 213 pages
Publisher: McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics; 1 edition (September 15, 2005)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0071457593
ISBN-13: 978-0071457590


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (15 يونيو 2009)

http://ifile.it/k2lqz8c/mechatronics-for-the-evil-genius.9780071457590.34161.djvu


----------



## saedafga (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ! ما قصرت جزاك الله خير


----------

